# So much for a wreath on my door.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Well, I guess I won't be having a wreath on my door for Christmas. And yes, I pried all the parts out of her mouth. *sigh* I love this little brat so much.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

SO funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

awe she is so cute


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

and naughty


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

(heart melting and puddling on the ground)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys! She is soooo bratty. Into literally EVERYTHING! I wouldn't trade her for the world! Lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I know what you mean


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They sure do wiggle their way into your heart, don't they!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yes they do they are so funny


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Priceless photo. 

Reminds me of one of my first goats, Missy (short for Mischief LOL.)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol Mischief seems like a perfect goat name! 
Thank you!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

luvmyherd said:


> Priceless photo.
> 
> Reminds me of one of my first goats, Missy (short for Mischief LOL.)


I am SO naming a goat Mischief next year!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those silly humans, always hanging up perfectly nice food so it can go stale :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Those silly humans, always hanging up perfectly nice food so it can go stale :haha:


I can tell they think I don't have good sense about half the time! Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Giggle. Maybe you should take that photo, blow it up to an 8x10 and hang THAT on your door!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Thanks for the Giggle. Maybe you should take that photo, blow it up to an 8x10 and hang THAT on your door!


That's a great idea! Lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That should go on a calendar for Dec.! Under "naughty"! :devil::haha:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> That should go on a calendar for Dec.! Under "naughty"! :devil::haha:


Lol yeah, I told her Santa wasn't too happy with her! She didn't seem to care! :haha:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Man, that picture is just great! It definitely belongs on a calendar! It reminds me of one of the first Christmas cards I drew after I got married. This would have been in 2000, and my husband and I didn't own goats at the time, but we had met our first goat at a county fair in western NY state that summer. She entertained us by pulling down and eating her show ribbon. We laughed ourselves silly. That Christmas, instead of drawing a horse-themed card like usual, I drew a pair of goats pulling down and devouring a wreath from their barn door. My family were all a little confused--I'd never shown the slightest interest in goats my whole life and now they were on my Christmas card. Eighteen months later, we became the proud owners of our first goat and we've never looked back. It all started with a naughty goat eating her show ribbon. Thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol that is an awesome story, Damfino! And oh my, I wish I could draw well enough to tell what kind of animal it was even supposed to be! I bet those were so cute!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I was looking through old photos to see if I could find a picture of the chicken door my big wether squeezed through so I could post it on another thread. Instead I discovered a scan of that old Christmas card! I thought I only had a paper copy still hanging around. It's black and white because this was way back when I still colored all my Christmas cards individually by hand using colored pencils. I don't do that any more!

Now that I look at this card again, it was obviously prophetic. I knew nothing about goats or goat breeds at that time and was only drawing from memory, but these gals look like Alpine/Nubian crosses (see the airplane ears on the one eating the ribbon!). Our first goat that we got 18 months later ended up being an Alpine/Nubian cross. Now I'm breeding Alpine/Nubian crosses on purpose. It had to be fate!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness @Damfino that is so adorable! I was really hoping you would find a pic of it to share!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

(Paraphrasing Monty Python)

"Now, go away, or I shall show you drawings of naughty goaties!"

"Run Away!!! Run Away!!!"


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!



Damfino said:


> I was looking through old photos to see if I could find a picture of the chicken door my big wether squeezed through so I could post it on another thread.


OMG!! Once my goats learned that there was grain in there; I had to close the chicken door before letting them into the yard. I could not believe my large girls could get through there. I never got a picture of it, though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I was looking through old photos to see if I could find a picture of the chicken door my big wether squeezed through so I could post it on another thread. Instead I discovered a scan of that old Christmas card! I thought I only had a paper copy still hanging around. It's black and white because this was way back when I still colored all my Christmas cards individually by hand using colored pencils. I don't do that any more!
> 
> Now that I look at this card again, it was obviously prophetic. I knew nothing about goats or goat breeds at that time and was only drawing from memory, but these gals look like Alpine/Nubian crosses (see the airplane ears on the one eating the ribbon!). Our first goat that we got 18 months later ended up being an Alpine/Nubian cross. Now I'm breeding Alpine/Nubian crosses on purpose. It had to be fate!
> 
> View attachment 124634


That is awesome!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL awesome -


----------

